# New Diver



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been thinking about getting a mechanical military style diver my short list is:

CWC Royal Navy Auto

Broadarrow PRS11 Auto

O&W M6

Marathon SAR

Westcoastime M-16

I dont dive so a 12 hour bezel on the M6 and M-16 are good options, I like fixed lugs so the CWC is a good option, the PRS11 and M6 are well priced especially the M6 (not sure about the black PVD either), the M-16 has tritium vials and a cool US military style dial and the SAR just looks fantastic.

As I havent seen or ever had any of these I would appreciate any views or recommendations.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Crikey, that is a tough choice. I've been thinking about the CWC RN auto vs. the PRS-11 too. I know this wont help you at all but, I couldn't choose between them either, so, as funds allow, I reckon I'm eventually going to get both. The CWC RN auto (non-issue/with date option) and the Orange dial/PVD PRS-11.

I also fancied one of the O&W divers and bagged the M1 Roy had on WatchBay recently. I guess it's the same as the M6 apart from a different dial/bezel combination. It's a cracking little watch and I haven't taken it off since Tuesday!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jot, i dont have the PRS11, but i do have the PRS3,PVD case. that's the quartz and not the auto you have on your list, i can say that the watch is very good and well made, as you would expect from the quartz spot on for time keeping, the Pvd case i think make's the watch look more masculine to my eye. i went for the PRS3 over the auto because i have a few auto's and i wanted a watch i could pick up any time and know it would be telling the right time. it has a ten year battery, i think we [me as well] tend to look away from the quartz if an auto is available and some how deem it to be second best, well i can say in this case i don't think it is, and funny enough, one of only a couple of watch's that i wear that has had a good coment from a stranger, cheers fred.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You are forgeting something, John boy

Seiko's are for real men


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

David does a yellow one count as a real man's watch







Is that a canvas NATO?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

This reminds me:when is Roy's diver due???


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fred I had a PRS4 for about a week to my lad saw it, I agree it is a good watch, and built like a tank I have no problems with quartz, in fact I quite like them







. I wish Eddie did a 12 hour bezel version .... I dont dive but do travel a lot .. it would be really useful.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yellow is 110%. Now that you mention it, I remember that one from before.

Re the Nato strap in the pic, It is not mine so I don't know what strap it is, but I would like to know. Nor can I take credit for that splendid bit of photography.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Used to have a PRS-11. It was a cool watch. I only sold it cos it was getting neglected.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> This reminds me:when is Roy's diver due???


 Soon,


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have the PRS-11 it is a fine watch. My only complaint is I scratched the PVD and cannot fix it.


----------

